

Basic Aspects of Squeak and the Smalltalk-80 Programming Language (1998) - shawndumas
http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/wolfgang.kreutzer/cosc205/smalltalk1.html

======
cwp
Love the screenshots!

You've heard of MVC? This is it. The original implementation. The one that was
demoed to Steve Jobs at Xerox PARC.

~~~
vidarh
If you liked that, Trygve Reenskaug, who did the original MVC implementation,
has a page about it that includes a few of the earliest papers on it here:

[https://heim.ifi.uio.no/~trygver/themes/mvc/mvc-
index.html](https://heim.ifi.uio.no/~trygver/themes/mvc/mvc-index.html)

